# Smoke signals from MN



## doug56 (Oct 6, 2011)

I want to say hello to the all on the list. I have visited this forum several time over the past few months and now it is time to introduce myself and my smoker. My name is Doug and I live in Plymouth, MN, I have smoked meat and fish for years and never new so many others loved to do the same. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








This is my smoker it is a dual fuel set up. I can change over to lump charcoal just by removing the propane burner. I am getting ready to load it for a long smoke. I've got 5- 7lb roasting chickens that were cured for 3 days in a brine with maple and brown sugar.







That is a rack of ribs for the cook, I have the room.

Apple wood for smoke, I plan on a 10 hour smoke with just a light smoke for all 10 hours.







Chicken going into the net.
	

		
			
		

		
	







All set for the smoker.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Brisket from last week.







Some BBB ready to bag and freeze.







More BBB.







Hot links made with Canadian Geese and beef. I made this and had to hide them from my kids, sooo good.







Beef brisket for slicing and into the freezer for quick meals during the long Minnesota winters.

Saved the drippings and the end pieces for bean soup.

Well that is my long winded intro, as you can see I love to smoke.

Doug


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2011)

,Doug. You'll love this forum,information out the yingyang and friendly folks too. You've already got the Q-view thingy figured out so ...on through the fog
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. of smoke that is, and check out some of our profiles and photo files. Some good stuff.

Have fun and...

Stan    aka    oldschool


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!

  Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## doug56 (Oct 6, 2011)

out of the smoke and on the plate, time for cool down then into the fridge.


----------



## roller (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome Doug I like your rig and its looks like you have learned to use it well.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome my fellow Minnesotan!

Where you been hiding?

Todd


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Way to make an entrance! We love Q-view.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Awesome looking Q & smokehouse!


----------



## doug56 (Oct 8, 2011)

Roller said:


> Welcome Doug I like your rig and its looks like you have learned to use it well.




Thanks Roller the rig it is made from old boards from my deck, 1X6 cedar. I ran the board thru a planer and then cut a tongue and groove into it. As far as using it well, I have to eat my own mistakes so I try to learn from them. This a great fourm and glad I found it, I want to check out some info on dry cure sausage and headcheese, so much info on this site, now back to the meat market and see what is on sale.


----------



## doug56 (Oct 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Welcome my fellow Minnesotan!
> 
> Where you been hiding?
> 
> Todd


In a cloud of smoke.


----------



## doug56 (Oct 8, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Awesome looking Q & smokehouse!


I'm glad I found you all, you all are true gentleman and ladies. The kind word of encouragement you share with others is so cool.

I got my kids and their friends hook on outdoor cooking with mac and cheese on the grill. Nothing special but it was baked on

my old 22" weber, but everyone loved it. Now it is lasagna on the grill, pre smoke the tomatoes and sausage cheese and other veggies

then bake in the smoker. As they get older their tastes change but not the love for cooking outside.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you joined us Doug and welcome to SMF!

Great looking smoker and some tasty vittles your sporting in the pics!


----------



## wingnut (Oct 10, 2011)

*WELCOME from TEXAS!!!*

*OUTSTANDING!!!!!  That bird is BEAUTIFUL, and those bag markings are classic.  *

*Where can you get mesh bags that can handle the heat like that?*

*Where abouts is Plymouth, Minnesota?  Was born in St. Louis Park, Minneaplois. (Loooooooooong time ago)!*

*Now living in a little town in Texas.  *

*Larry*


----------



## doug56 (Oct 10, 2011)

WINGNUT said:


> *WELCOME from TEXAS!!!*
> 
> *OUTSTANDING!!!!!  That bird is BEAUTIFUL, and those bag markings are classic.  *
> 
> ...


I order 100 at a time from Butcher Packer

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_78&products_id=228

Plymouth is about 10 minutes west of St. Louis Park.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Most excellent looking food there Doug. And you are right, we have to eat our mistakes.

I guess I am lucky so far no one has died from my cookin. LOL

I am sure you will have plenty to share with us, and hopefully we will have the same for you.

Great to have ya, and happy smokin'

Mike


----------

